# 6.2L Ford motor



## hiawassee1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thinking about going back to a F250, but would like to stay away from a diesel, anyone got any input on the gas 6.2L.  Personal experience with gas mileage with and w/o towing, reliability.  I usually only tow a 6x10 trailer to camp and durhamtown, no real heavy loads.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 24, 2020)

I like my 6.2L...(2018 F-250)
 Interstate speed between 65 and 70mph = 16 to 18 mpg.
 Towing 30' camper with sway bars at 65 to 70 drops it to about 8 to 10 MPG. But I don't pull that camper often.
 12 to 15MPG towing my smaller camper and boats.


----------



## Jimmymorgan (Mar 24, 2020)

I just recently sold a f250 with the 6.2 engine. Absolutely loved that motor. Pulled my 32 ft fifth wheel camper with it. Got about 7 mpg loaded and 14ish empty. I could replace 3 6.2 engines for the price of 1 diesel engine. Only sold it because I have a new company truck. It's a diesel but I kept my gas burner Chevy for the camper. Wouldn't buy another diesel personally.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 25, 2020)

If your looking at a new truck aren't they putting the new 7.3 gas engine in them? I know the reviews on it are looking real good. It's also a push rod eng. Instead of an overhead cam eng.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Unfortunately can’t afford new, typically try to buy with under 50,000 miles, and keep them for along time.  My 07 has just under 130,000 and I have owned it for 7 yrs.  I have a crew cab with the 6 1/2 ft bed which I really like, just would like more cab room since the kids are older and activities that we do with the truck.


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 26, 2020)

6.2 is a strong and reliable motor. You will not disappointed unless you're expecting 15mpg.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a 2014 f250 with the 6.2 and love it.we pull a 32 ft travel trailer with no problem 8-10 mpg.


----------



## Horns (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a 2012 company F250 4x4 with the 6.2 in it. Strong and fast but loves the gas. This one gets about 9.5 mpg city and 12 mpg highway


----------



## 7 point (Apr 21, 2020)

My city work truck is a 18 f250 4wd utility truck with a 6.2 it's been a good truck so far it's got 33k miles on it plenty of power gets 12.5 mpg with the utility body full of tools.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2020)

I got a 6.2 in this.


----------



## CurLee (Apr 21, 2020)

Ive got a '20 250 with the 6.2. Have yet to get more than 13mpg out of a tank but Ive been doing alot of idling while doing field work at home. O ly have 1300 miles on it so dont have much more input other than Ive put 2800-3200lbs in the bed on multiple occasions and have been impressed with how it handled it.


----------



## 7 point (Apr 22, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I got a 6.2 in this. View attachment 1013492


What kind of gas mileage you get with that?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2020)

7 point said:


> What kind of gas mileage you get with that?


15.4 average with al kind of driving. In woods to town and back. 

Around 18 + or minus road trips.


----------



## 7 point (Apr 22, 2020)

Not bad my 5.4 gets 15 city 16 on the rd


----------



## back_woods (May 12, 2020)

I find myself in the same boat, sold my 250 years back and got a 150. Now we have bought a 30ft camper and I really dont like pulling it with my 150. My camper is within the weight range for my truck but at the upper end. I have to manually change gears and stay in 4th at 4500rpm or better on any incline to maintain 60mph. How does the 6.2 f250s yall have mentioned hanle this. I would like to hook up throw it in overdrive and skediddle. Say cruise at 70mph on interstate with not alot of work or 5500rpm


----------

